# Coral Mushrooms



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

The Ozarks hillsides are covered with them the last few days. Great little fall shroom plentiful and easy to find, go get you some.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

That looks like White Coral Mushrooms, did you find it growing on the ground or dead wood? Either way nice find I'll see if I can find some.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> That looks like White Coral Mushrooms, did you find it growing on the ground or dead wood? Either way nice find I'll see if I can find some.


I've always heard of them growing out of wood but yet to see it. I find them growing in the ground. One hillside I saw today had to have a hundred of them growing on it.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yep the White Coral and Crown Tipped Coral Mushrooms are very similar and equally edible, the only difference is that the Crown Tipped grows on wood and the White grows on the ground, so it could be easily confused.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

I haven't seen any, but if I did, I wouldn't eat them  I only eat the morells. I have books on wild edible mushrooms, but there are so many that look alike I'm afraid to try them. I wish there was someone around me that knew more about it and could show me.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

redhorse I just went through the Coral Mushroom section of my book and all are described as good to choice except the Yellow Tipped Coral mushroom (Ramaria Formosa) which is poisonous, causing Diarrhea or Gastric upset and is best distinguished from similar Corals by the brown staining of the mature flesh. My information is taken from the Audubon Field Guide to North American Mushrooms and have used this book to identify Mushrooms for about thirty years now, and have never been led astray.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I never read the book just go by what my Grandfather taught me. This was a mess of Morels we found in the spring.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice, I want to hunt shrooms with you. The Mushroom Fairies must like you.


----------

